# Rose Bowl vs. El Dorado Park



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi SoCal Roadies,

How does the Thursday night ride in Long Beach at El Dorado park compare with the Tuesday and Thurday night rides at the Rose Bowl.

I know from experience, that the Rose Bowl is fast and furious....Tim


----------

